# Calibre iPad 3 epub



## interleukin6 (22 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite votre aide:
J'utilise Calibre pour convertir des fichiers afin de les lire sur un iPad 3 (nouvel iPad).
Voici la manipulation que j'effectue:
               je prends un fichier epub et je le convertis en cochant la ligne iPad 3
               le travail effectué, j'obtiens 2 fichiers "epub" et "original epub"
Quel est, de ces 2 fichiers, celui qui sera le plus adapté à l'iPad 3? 
Merci pour vos réponses.

Dis voir, plus bas dans la liste, je vois un forum intitulé "iPad", ça ne t'évoque rien, ce nom 

On déménage.


----------

